# Suggestions for DIY livery south Devon please



## mightymammoth (22 May 2013)

After a change of plans I'm now hopefully going to relocate to the south Devon area. 

Can anyone suggest a DIY livery yard please. Must have good all year turnout and excellent hacking, such as on the edge of dartmoor. Don't need a school or any "fancy facilities".

Really appreciate any suggestions, thanks


----------



## kezz86 (23 May 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			After a change of plans I'm now hopefully going to relocate to the south Devon area. 

Can anyone suggest a DIY livery yard please. Must have good all year turnout and excellent hacking, such as on the edge of dartmoor. Don't need a school or any "fancy facilities".

Really appreciate any suggestions, thanks
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts in South Devon?

I used to keep my horse at a livery/ riding school near Liverton, not far from Newton Abbot, called Rora a little pink house on the hill, plenty of grazing a x-country course and access to loads of off-road hacking!

It was fabulous 20 minutes of hacking on the roads and I'd be on Dartmoor, oh how I miss it!

No idea if they still take liveries there but it maybe worth an ask if that's the right area for you.

Rora Farm
Liverton
Newon Abbot
Devon
TQ12 6HZ
England

01626 821257


----------



## paddy555 (24 May 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			After a change of plans I'm now hopefully going to relocate to the south Devon area. 

Can anyone suggest a DIY livery yard please. Must have good all year turnout and excellent hacking, such as on the edge of dartmoor. Don't need a school or any "fancy facilities".

Really appreciate any suggestions, thanks
		
Click to expand...

there was a lady on phoenix offering livery at S Brent from which you could ride onto Dartmoor. 
I don't know what you mean by South Devon but what is normally regarded as "South Devon" and "Dartmoor" are in fact a long way appart.


----------



## mightymammoth (25 May 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions both


----------



## mightymammoth (22 June 2013)

Just bumping up, any more suggestions?

Somewhere within 20 miles of Torquay ideally thanks


----------



## KSR (22 June 2013)

Cheston are offering space.. And probably Marley.. Depends what you want though..


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (22 June 2013)

Rora still do DIY livery, as do Cheston at South Brent, Ladywell Livery at Hennock but possibly not DIY there, gosh struggling now...


----------



## mightymammoth (22 June 2013)

Thanks will look at those suggestions am starting to panic a bit now as we move in August.

KSR I'm after good hacking and turnout and a secure place would consider part livery for the right place.

Any suggestions very much appreciated.


----------



## jhoward (22 June 2013)

I presume ksr is talking about where I am, I moved there in march all year turn out school gallops washing areas etc its a nice yard and well managed 25pw they do offer all services too. Its just off the a38 hacking isn't to bad a couple of miles to the moors.


----------



## paddy555 (25 June 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			Just bumping up, any more suggestions?

Somewhere within 20 miles of Torquay ideally thanks
		
Click to expand...

that is a very large area. Travelling 20 miles around Torbay to your horse is a very long way. Not distance wise but traffic jam wise. The roads are full of commuter traffic plus the tourists. Newton Abbot to Torquay can take a long time. 
I would start off by looking at where you are going to be living and where you are going to work and then refine it a bit. 
20 miles from Torquay would take you to Dartmoor. If you were on DIY livery and wanted to check your horse twice a day it would be a long way. (timewise)


----------



## ld22 (25 June 2013)

There is a new yard in Ivybridge with one or two spaces still available. Full livery only at £100 pw but fantastic facilities and riding on Dartmoor on the doorstep. Have a look at http://www.ivybridge-equestrian.co.uk/home


----------

